# Serious Help!



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

1991A1 Colt Commander or XD45 Service??? Wich one should I get?

I want to know wich one you would trust to fire...if your life depended on it.
Seriously think...if you could only choose one wich one?

I want everyone to put in what they think?

I have owned both guns...and liked them both....I now think I should get the reliable of the two. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Duh!! If you owned both. Why would you ask us??? I have shot both and they are both great pistols. I would feel real good with either one. It boils down to a personal choice. I like wood and steel, give me the Colt..


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

The 1911 mainly because I've shot them so much. With a 1911 I can close my eyes, draw, point and shoot and hit COM consistently. I wouldn't want to sacrifice the overall feel that a 1911 has in my hands. JM2c :smt1099


----------



## nobodE (Aug 16, 2006)

No question-Colt!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I would prefer a 1911 over an XD - just out of personal taste. But, it doesn't sound like U are super familiar w/ 1911s, if you are asking this question. 

As much as I love 1911s - not all the time are they reliable. If RELIABILITY is your #1 requirement, then I would go with the XD.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

See photo below


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ Let me ask you this...? What are you going to do with the chosen pistol ?

I have both... a S.A. 1911 & S.A. XD45 4" service model. And I can say they are both great guns but they are also 2 very different pistols in my opinion in size/width, trigger & concealiblity, ability to select "bolt on" accessories, etc,etc...

1. My springfield 1911 is my CCW... it's very easy to conceal with just a baggy shirt. And is very reliable.

2. The XD is in my night stand for things that go bump in the night in the house. The XD is more difficult to "tuck away" IMHO. But it is a shooter with 14 rds. of reliability.

I trust them both... I also feel that a certain amount of the techinques & skills of the shooter play a part as well. If you don't "hang on" to a 1911... ya just might have problems........ jusy my 2 cents...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Your handle would seem to imply you prefer the XD. The advantages of each gun, as I see them.

Commander:
- slimmer and easier to conceal
- better trigger
- smaller grip which fits small/medium hands better
- lower bore axis
- zillions of holsters and accessories available

XD:
- probably more reliable than the Colt, especially with HPs
- greater mag capacity
- possibly lighter, depending on whether the Colt is a steel or alloy frame (I think all the 1991s are steel)

The XD .45 is a VERY big gun to carry, and I don't see it as a terribly practical daily carry gun for any but the most committed gun toter. Conversely, I carried a custom Commander for years with relative ease. The 1911 is trim and easy to conceal, as noted in a post above. The 1911 is decadently easy to shoot well, easier than just about anything except maybe a P7, though the XD isn't bad compared to most modern pistols. But the real question is: which do YOU shoot better?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

As long as they are both proven realible......I'd go with the 1911.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

The 1911 works great for me.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Go with the 1911 i have the colt LW commander for carry and target shooting love my colt.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Lets see I have one Colt USGI and 3 Commanders Might be picking up another this week Can you guess which one I say get. Besides its a Colt.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

You bet, love my colt.


----------



## popo22 (May 8, 2006)

*Purpose*

rustycompass hit the nail on the head, what is the weapons intended purpose and application? If its simply a carry gun, well I definitely have a 1911 bias. If you intend to afix a light and keep it primarily as a HD gun then the XD might work.

Any gun I own MUST prove itself reliable or I get rid of it. Some 1911's have to be worked on to get to that point, some don't. Some put emphasis on "mag" capacity, I place emphasis on what feels best and points naturally. (I can always carry extra mags)
Good Luck


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

My choice would be the 1911.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

*I must say I love my 1911's....especially my Colt's....but the one I seem to gravitate to whenever I do carry (and that's only during the winter months) is my XD 45 ACP Service. I also carry a Colt NRM 1991 Commander which I just recently snagged from a financially distressed sailor which was NIB. You cannot go wrong with either one, but I would have to say go with the Colt.*


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like apples and oranges to me.


----------

